# Preferred Router



## Dazb (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello all, I just have a question regarding which Router is regarded as the best overall machine in the U.S. In the UK where I'm from it used to be DeWalt but I've noticed a lot of people becoming more and more unimpressed with DeWalt tools in general. Porter Cable seems to be the market leader on your side so are they as good or better than a top spec DeWalt or are there other makes that come out tops ? Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I really don't know much about routers, but if I were to choose a company. I would go with Porter Cable, in my opinion they produce the best product.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have 2 types of porter cable routers, the 690 and the 890. The 890 is probably the nicest router I have used. At work we have an older dewalt, a hitachi M12v, and the new Bosch 1613? (I think thats the number), and have used them both a lot. The hitachi is built like a tank, and has more power than you could ever need, but is a little bit of a handful above the table sometimes. The Bosch is nice, but I like the different bases that come with the 890.

The soft start, variable speed, and ease of adjustment on the new 890 make it a pleasure to work with. The above the table bit changing is cool, but I would have bought the router without that feature, since I still like to change bits out of the table (out of habit, I guess) The two bases and reasonable price make it easy to own.

Just my two cents. I'm sure others are passionate about their brands, but if I had to make recommendations it would be 
Under $100 Ryobi 2hp plunge router (great for a 'second' router)
$100-$200 Hitachi M12v
$200+ Porter cable 894 kit


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm in UK and have heard a few bad reports about *some* DeWalt tools recently although I am putting my pennies in a piggie bank towards a DW625 router. Unlike the Trend T9 the DW625 can be used all day long without tiring you out. A lot more thought about user comfort went into its design. Of course many DW routers are exact copies of the Elu that was bought out some years ago and old Elu owners loved their tool.


----------



## Putzger (Sep 13, 2004)

It should become _really_ interesting to see what happens now that Pentair Corp has sold the Porter-Cable, Delta and Devilbis units to Black & Decker. 

Will the DeWalt and Porter-Cable units compete with one another now that they're under the same corporate roof? Will one brand change its product lines? Which brand will be favored for which tools? Etc etc etc ???

(Personally, I'd prefer to see the grey tools win out over the yellow ones.)


----------



## tooladdic (Sep 12, 2004)

Steve,

Me too!!

Don


----------



## Larry D. Wagner (Sep 10, 2004)

I own Dewalt, Makita, Craftsman and have ready access to PC at my dad's shop and for my money, when I buy new, will be spent on Dewalt. The DW's are the most user freindly as far as balance and control for me.(Notice I said for me.) Not one of these routers has ever given me any problem as I try only to use them within what I think is their capability. 

My .02 worth

Squatty


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

If you can get to tryout one try a Fein rt1800 for a handheld. I do own a Dewalt but prefer to Fein.


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Another PC 890 vote. It works great in a table, you can single-wrench it, and the kit I picked up - came with a very cool video with some Router fellas building a table and showcasing the features.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

If I could I'd like to try out a Triton.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I have been waiting for the opportunity to order the Porter Cable 895-PK kit, fixed and plunge bases and 890 router, and the Oak-Park Vacu-Plate System.

However living in Florida I keep holding off waiting for each hurricane to pass. With four storms in the past six weeks, and hurricane Jeanne making landfall at our front door in about 10 hours, I am not sure when that will be. Our house was hit by Charley and Frances. Ivan went west. Fortunately we have not suffered any damage to the house but did go without electricity for a week and ran off of a generator. We lost two thousand dollars of new fencing and a couple of trees. We consider ourselves very blessed.

This is a great forumn. I have got my dad watching the Router Workshop.

Peter and Judy Spirito


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I have great faith in Hitachi and Makita as Plunge routers but my preference for the router table is the Triton. We have been struggling with the cutter change for years now Triton have solved the problem(Router table only) 
Tom


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

For hand help routing the Festool OF1400EQ is the perfect routing solution. Not too big, but plenty of power for free hand routing projects. Quality product made in Germany.

For a table router, I have used Porter Cable and Craftsman but after the PC burned up, I bought the Milwaukee 5625-20 Fixed base router and it has proven to be a real work horse. I am very pleased with its performance and I have run thousands of board feet past its bits over the years.


----------

